

Non Tech Founders – Why Do You Not Listen to Tech Advice from Tech People? - TheFullStack

Here are 3 scenarios that have happened in the past week or so:<p>1) A client wants to build his frontend on Sqaurespace while hosting his backend on the cloud (AWS). I told him we should just put it all on the cloud but he insisted on Squarespace so he can edit the frontend whenever he wants even though it will render data from the backend. He insisted so that is the route we&#x27;re going. If you know tech, you know how incredibly stupid this is.<p>2) A different client considers a 20-minute run through of an app I developed to be adequate QA. I constantly tell him we need to put it in the hands of other people for many many hours to test. He disagrees.  More accurately, he politely agrees then ignores everything I said.<p>3) Related to #2, said client keeps adding new features literally hours before deployment deadlines.  I keep advising against to no avail.  Again, polite agreement, zero compliance.<p>Non tech founders, seriously, wtf? What is this universal impulse to disregard tech advice from knowledgeable people who you pay to help you? I don&#x27;t understand the mentality. If my doctor told me to stop eating dairy, I don&#x27;t challenge his assertion - I simply stop eating dairy.  Can someone explain?
======
tatalegma
In my anecdotal experience non-tech founders are quite arrogant. They exhibit
a Randian belief that they are capable of doing everything better than the
peons who work for them, and like to dictate to others, especially technical
folks, how things should be done. They tend to ignore advice from technical
folks.

I don't know. Maybe only two out of the ten I've worked with have not cared
and have actually listened to the advice of the techies. In one case, the
techies forced them to rewrite everything in a new language for no real
reason, and blamed a lot of shortcommings of the old system on the language
when it was really a problem of poor implementation. In the 2nd case
everything worked out great, and that founder's business is really taking off,
traffic still nearly doubling every year. His stuff is running off a single
WordPress server.

